# I can't get in!!



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm having a problem opening the Aviation thread mainpage. It doesn't load or a get a blank white page.

I have no problems going into other pages like 'Politics' or 'Aviation Videos' and there is no problem with the specific threads in that section like 'Best Fighter...', etc. Just can't load the page showing all the threads for that section.

I have noticed that that page usually has the most people viewing in that section and was wondering could this be it? Or is it something on my end? My PC does act strange at times.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2008)

Not sure what is going on. I am not having this problem.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2008)

I get the feeling its my stupid PC. Just had the same problem trying to get here. I've also had it happen when posting to a thread but not as blatant as the Aviation thread. I gotta upgrade to Windows 95.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 21, 2008)

Windows 95? Might want to push through to XP or something like that. If you are below 95, it may not be supported by the systems out there.


----------



## seesul (Jan 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I get the feeling its my stupid PC. Just had the same problem trying to get here. I've also had it happen when posting to a thread but not as blatant as the Aviation thread. I gotta upgrade to Windows 95.



Think the problem is really in your PC. Which kind of operation system do you use now when you wanna go to Windows 95, which in fact is archaic today. XP operation system would work fine...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, poor joke. I'm running XP with AOL optimized. Like I said I think its the Pc but was just curious if any one else had the same prob. Thanks.


----------



## seesul (Jan 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Sorry guys, poor joke. I'm running XP with AOL optimized. Like I said I think its the Pc but was just curious if any one else had the same prob. Thanks.



8) O.K. 4 U Njaco


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2008)

Try clearing your cache and cookies. There might be somthing munged up in there.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2008)

Probably something wrong with recent updating of XP system.Possible with HTML/PHP code.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe try and download Mozilla Firefox and use that instead of MS Internet exploder? Did you clean your PC with anti-spyware, that is also usually a problem when you cannot load a picture. Spyware fills up you band.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you updated XP? Might be some updates needed.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks all, I believe its my PC. just was wondering if anybody else had the problem before checking this hunk of junk out.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

It cannot be your PC, but it can be your windows installation. Please try an anti spyware tool like AVG spysweep (Download the free version, it's very good), cluttering the connection by spyware is a main reason why pages don't want to load.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2008)

Some days ago I encountered the similar problem.I couldn't get in some threads at all.It seemed my PC was suspended with any reaction.I had to reset it and then I cleared all cookies.It helped.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Wurger, same thing here. I did a search for the cookie file but for some reason I can't find it not in the usual place so I'm thinking some spyware or something.

Thanks Marcel, I'm gona try that and see if any thing pops up!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think it is spyware.In this case PC acts in different way.Do you use any application to look at the register file? I mean the autostart section etc...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2008)

I use for that Regcleaner one.


----------

